# Best Devotional.



## etexas (Aug 11, 2007)

I used to think devotionals were hokey, I now really like some of them. I wanted to do a poll............but there are WAY to many devotionals around! I like Spurgeon Morning and Evening. A good solid classic. Any input, I might rotate in a year, what do you good PB folk like?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2007)

My favorites include:

William Jay, _Morning and Evening Exercises for the Closet_
Charles Spurgeon, _Morning and Evening_
Octavius Winslow, _Morning and Evening Thoughts_
I.D.E. Thomas, _Puritan Daily Devotional Chronicles_
Randall Pederson, _Day by Day With the English Puritans_
Randall Pederson, _Day by Day With Jonathan Edwards_
Mark Fackler, _Day by Day With John Calvin_
Henry Law, _Daily Prayer and Praise_
William Gurnall, _The Christian in Complete Armour: Daily Readings in Spiritual Warfare_


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm kind of partial to Warren's Purpose Driven Life...


----------



## Calvibaptist (Aug 11, 2007)

I hope you know I was just kidding!

I do like some of Piper's devotionals. He has quite a few out and they are very cross-centered and deep.


----------



## Blueridge Believer (Aug 11, 2007)

Many great ones are here! Winslow, Macduff, Philpot and other!

http://www.gracegems.org/Devotionals.htm


----------



## Greg (Aug 11, 2007)

If you have children, one that my wife and I are going through with our daughter that we really like is Training Hearts Teaching Minds by Starr Meade. It's a devotion that works through the shorter catechism.


----------



## turmeric (Aug 11, 2007)

Spurgeon's _Faith's Chequebook_.


----------



## christiana (Aug 11, 2007)

John Calvin's 'Heart Aflame: Daily Readings from Calvin on the Psalms'.

Excellent!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 11, 2007)

Calvibaptist said:


> I hope you know I was just kidding!



Good. So we can put away the feathers and put out the fire under the pot of tar. Oh, and I had better cancel the angry mob of peasants.


----------



## etexas (Aug 11, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Many great ones are here! Winslow, Macduff, Philpot and other!
> 
> http://www.gracegems.org/Devotionals.htm


Thank you, I will hae to check some of those out. It is funny............I would never read a devotional...........but after reading Spurgeon a While.....I changed my tune, I like to read it with my coffee and when I shower and dress, I have such a great reflection, in short a good way to begin the day. Better than a bran muffin!


----------



## bookslover (Aug 11, 2007)

Fingolfin said:


> I like to read it with my coffee and when I shower and dress...



You read a devotional while you're in the shower? How does that work?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2007)

Having listed some of my favorite devotionals already, I also concur with C.S. Lewis:



> For my own part I tend to find the doctrinal books often more helpful in devotion than the devotional books, and I rather suspect that the same experience may await many others. I believe that many who find that "nothing happens" when they sit down, or kneel down, to a book of devotion, would find that the heart sings unbidden while they are working their way through a tough bit of theology with a pipe in their teeth and a pencil in their hand.


----------



## JM (Aug 11, 2007)

Blueridge Baptist said:


> Many great ones are here! Winslow, Macduff, Philpot and other!
> 
> http://www.gracegems.org/Devotionals.htm



Grace Gems 

You can also visit my blog, it's just a collection of devotionals I've found helpful. 

You can also try True Gospel, it has Philpot's "Meditations on the Sacred Humanity of The Blessed Redeemer."

Don't forget to pick up a copy of the "Valley of Vision."

Peace,

j


----------



## JM (Aug 11, 2007)

PS: You might like this BCP order of prayer link. These folks are Reformed.

Peace,

jason


----------



## etexas (Aug 11, 2007)

bookslover said:


> Fingolfin said:
> 
> 
> > I like to read it with my coffee and when I shower and dress...
> ...


Sandwich bag! My wife gets furious if ink gets on the shower floor!


----------



## etexas (Aug 11, 2007)

Shameless bump, I still want some good Devotional recommendations!


----------



## Mayflower (Aug 12, 2007)

:book2


Fingolfin said:


> I used to think devotionals were hokey, I now really like some of them. I wanted to do a poll............but there are WAY to many devotionals around! I like Spurgeon Morning and Evening. A good solid classic. Any input, I might rotate in a year, what do you good PB folk like?



You as a angelican should read : Robert Hawker - The Poor Man's Morning & Evening Portions, it's excellent 

http://www.puritansermons.com/pmp/pmpindex.htm
http://www.puritansermons.com/pmp/pmp_abt.htm
http://www.monergismbooks.com/poorman7053.html


----------



## etexas (Aug 12, 2007)

Mayflower said:


> :book2
> 
> 
> Fingolfin said:
> ...


That sounds very intersting I will check it out! The Anglicans much like the Presbyterians have a wealth of literature. Some of it could be viewed as classic, but there is so much of it the Presbyterian and Anglican will at best scratch the surface of it all in their lives.


----------

